# Tnt Aquatics



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.tntaquatica.com/

Check them out. They are located in Edmonton. Live plants, fish, invertebrates & food. Quick shipping a day from there to Oakville. Just email them your order through contact us and they will send you a bill to your Paypal account.

Tell em Matt sent you.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Besides the fact that they quickly ship, most of the stuff they have is readily available from your LFS or from local fish enthusiasts such as the kind people in this community. Everything is quite pricey. $3 per shrimp? $6 per bunches of plants?  .


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

i was happy with my order, paid 4 a bunch locally for HC. so 2 bucks, i could care less.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG! They have Blue gularis, but too bad they are in Edmonton


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I used these guys via aquabid and had no pblms. I was only shipping plants over a year ago, but I'm a happy customer.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

He also can get different plants and fish. He got me some giant and dragon pk bettas and the price was quite reasonable.


----------

